

Should We All Go Gluten-Free? - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/27/magazine/Should-We-All-Go-Gluten-Free.html

======
ars
As usual when a reporter asks a question in the title the answer is "no".

But an interesting article anyway (which is unusual for an article with a
question for a title).

